
Thracian Ritual Pits Discovered in Bulgaria - diodorus
https://www.archaeology.org/news/8795-200612-bulgaria-ritual-pits
======
madaxe_again
The archaeological museum in Burgas has a pretty incredible collection of
Thracian and Roman artefacts from the surrounding area, and more likely than
not you’ll have the place to yourself if you visit - not once did I see any
other visitors at any historical site or museum in Bulgaria - more than a few
had to be unlocked for us by the surprised and excited attendant. It’s a shame
- Bulgaria has an incredible amount of archaeology and history, and precious
few people seem to be interested in it.

~~~
tamiral
From historical preservation, I've been very impressed with the artefacts
collected and stored in Bulgaria. When I visit I always make it a point to
visit something new.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panagyurishte_Treasure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panagyurishte_Treasure)
was the last time and it was MAGNIFICENT.

~~~
madaxe_again
Yes, I saw that in Plovdiv - which is an amazing little city. I love the
layers and layers of history there, and all over Bulgaria.

Deultum/Debelt was pretty fascinating - Roman town in the process of being
excavated, and you can just wander the ancient streets with a few
archaeologists working around the place.

------
toyg
The "Bath Buddy" linked at the end is pretty cool for a 250AD item, great
conservation status:
[https://www.archaeology.org/issues/366-2001/trenches/8255-di...](https://www.archaeology.org/issues/366-2001/trenches/8255-digs-
bulgaria-roman-bath-buddy)

------
stefantalpalaru
Original article: [https://sofiaglobe.com/2020/06/10/archaeology-thracian-
pit-s...](https://sofiaglobe.com/2020/06/10/archaeology-thracian-pit-
sanctuary-found-in-bulgarias-bourgas/)

